# To cheer me up and lift my spirits....



## LaFoto (Aug 16, 2005)

...my son must have taken this photo late last Sunday when the weather report came onto the screen. 







Today, however, is still far from looking this bright. 

Dienstag = Tuesday
Mittwoch = Wednesday
Donnerstag = Thursday, just so you understand.


----------



## vixenta (Aug 16, 2005)

can i come and visit? :mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, they were wrong on Sunday! We are roughly where there is the bottom bow of the 3 from the big 23 on the large picture - and it is a dark grey throughout! Nowhere is there the ray of sunlight to be seen that is pointing towards that 3 in this weather map . You might therefore want to reconsider... JonMikal, however, might still want to come?


----------

